# Temporary Roadbed



## LVRR (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone:

I am looking for suggestions and tips regarding a temporary garden railroad. A nearby town is having their annual Railroad Days celebration which is coordinated by a local HO model club. I have been asked to set up a temporary garden railroad. The current plan is to use mulch for the roadbed. Does anyone have any suggestions? Using crushed rock isn't feasable as the area is a downtown public space that is already landscaped. It will only be set up for 2 days but I need it to look good and more importantly run well.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Pat, 

Our club has done a good number of local shows, and we just request the grass be cut before we get there. We assemble the track directly on the grass and use the San-Val conductor connectors to assure the track stays together. This method has been done for the going on six years I am a member, and long before I joined. I think the magic with the track is the conductors. Another method used by the Florida Garden Railway Society utilizes zip ties to hold things together. I must qualify that our venues are usually relatively flat. Using mulch might help with dips and rises, but it might be a real headache to remove at the end of the show. 

Good luck, 

Bob c.


----------



## LVRR (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Bob:

Your suggestions put my mind as ease. I am hoping that a simple approach will work. I was planning to use the zip ties as you described. Unfortunately, the ground is not very level. I was told that we could probably leave the mulch as this is what is already covering some of the area.

Pat


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had my entire lower loop on "bark" chips for quite a while... worked fine. 

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Pat, 

Should you decide to use the mulch, be sure to have a clear understanding with the venue that the mulch will ONLY be under the track. A misunderstanding about how much and where could be costly in both finances and good will. I wish you well and hope for the best of a show. 

Bob C.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What about chicken grit?


You could pick that up after the show with a shop vac....


JJ


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

How big will this setup be? If it was on a 4x8 piece of plywood you could use indoor outdoor carpet over the plywood then build up with mulch, chicken grit, real rocks, plants etc.. then when you pack up pull the track then grab 4 edges of the carpet sling it over your back and off you go NO mess. The plywood would give you a nice stable level base. 
If you went with the plywood route why not elevate it with saw horses so people can get a better look at the trains. I have seen temporary setups on folding tables. 
Have fun


----------



## LVRR (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually, the area we are planning to use is quite large. My original plan was something around 8' by 16' which uses all of my spare track. However, someone else offered to supply the track and it looks like there is enough to cover two areas: one is 10' by 50' and the other is 14' by 50'. I am essentially suppling the trains, buildings, and power supply. I originally thought that the coordinators were interested in an indoor layout on tables / plywood since this is what I have done in the past. However, they would like to have an actual garden layout. They are hoping to draw some of the crowd to the downtown area shops where the layout will be located.


----------

